# Banksy



## Feefo

This morning my friend Barry telephoned me on his arrival to work to say that he had seen two very young pigeons with short tails, being fed by their parents in Bedford Street - a narrow cobbled street that is pedestrianised except for delivery access. I grabbed my cat carrier and went into town to check up on them and collect them if necessary.

As I walked down the street I began to feel apprehensive, but reassured myself that it was a beautiful sunny day, too early in the morning for the yobs to be about, and that the majority of people are kind and compassionate. The pigeons would be there, or would have already been taken to an animal sanctuary.

When I arrived there was an adult pigeon pecking at bread on the sidewalk but no sign of the babies...then I saw a darker shade of grey on the cobbles and stepping closer found that it was a mass of flattened feathers with a short tail.  Whoever had killed it would have done so intentionally, just because it was there. 

There was no sign of his nest mate. I saw one of the parents looking back at me with frantic eyes as she stood beside her empty nest, tucked behind some anti pigeon spikes. But some lingering faith in the compassion that is inherent still in the majority of humans made me keep looking in doorways for the missing baby. I saw the partially open National Westminster Bank door just two yards from the babies remains and wondered whether one of the staff might have seen it or picked it up. I slipped in and there it was, lying safe and warm behind the door. 

Banksy is already showing beautiful feathering but has lumpy marks on his cere and in the bare skin of his beak, which could be pox, and what looks like a peck wound on his head. I was going to take him to Hallswood as I already have three infectious birds dotted around the house, but I have decided that he should stay here as I have more time to give individual rescues.

So this is my little Bansy:


----------



## Skyeking

I'm SO sorry to hear the nestmate has been so cruely killed and the parents are left bewildered and frantic.  But I'm certainly glad you were able to find Banksy and secure his safety. 

Hope he will be as good as new soon, and I'm certain he has the best chances with you. What a doll baby!!!


----------



## TheSnipes

How hateful and horrible people are.  Had someone at the bank brought this one inside the door to protect it? I hope the parents saw it being carefully collected and taken away  Maybe those wounds around his face are all peck wounds, hope so and that you don't have another infections youngster in your care. Bless you for going to Banksy's rescue!


----------



## Whitefeather

cyro51 said:


> This morning my friend Barry telephoned me on his arrival to work to say that he had seen two very young pigeons with short tails, being fed by their parents in Bedford Street - a narrow cobbled street that is pedestrianised except for delivery access. I grabbed my cat carrier and went into town to check up on them and collect them if necessary.
> 
> * *When I arrived there *was an adult pigeon pecking at bread on the sidewalk but no sign of the babies...then *I saw a darker shade of grey on the cobbles and stepping closer found that it was a mass of flattened feathers with a short tail.  Whoever had killed it would have done so intentionally, just because it was there. *
> 
> ** *I saw the partially open National Westminster Bank door just two yards from the babies remains and wondered whether one of the staff might have seen it or picked it up. I slipped in and there it was, lying safe and warm behind the door. *
> 
> *** *Banksy is already showing beautiful feathering* but has lumpy marks on his cere and in the bare skin of his beak, which could be pox, and what looks like a peck wound on his head. I was going to take him to Hallswood as I already have three infectious birds dotted around the house, but I have decided that he should stay here as I have more time to give individual rescues.
> 
> So this is my little Bansy:


* I wonder how these people live with themselves. How can they look in the mirror & feel good about themselves? As far as I'm concerned, they're the _scum_ of the earth.  

** I am sooo glad you were able to find 'Banksy'.  
Such a little darling. 

*** He *is* a beautiful little pij. 

Please do keep us posted on his recovery progress. I know he will do fine.  

Cindy


----------



## Reti

I am having such a hard time reading those horror stories. They make me so sick and depressed. 

So glad though you got the sibling, he has such a sweet face. Hope the parents get over the loss of their babies quickly.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking

Reti said:


> I am having such a hard time reading those horror stories. They make me so sick and depressed.
> 
> So glad though you got the sibling, he has such a sweet face. Hope the parents get over the loss of their babies quickly.
> 
> Reti


It is very hard to read about, but those responsible will pay,... at some time or at some point in their lives...one way or another....


----------



## Lovebirds

What a pretty baby. It's horrible what happened to his little brother/sister. Will never understand how people can be so mean. I just don't get it. Treesa's right though. Their day will come and I wouldn't want to be them when it does.  although I'd like to watch.


----------



## Margarret

I am so glad you were able to rescue Banksy before he suffered the same fate as his nestmate. It is hard to comprehend that there are humans out there so separated from any form of compassion that they maim and destroy for the sake of just doing it.

Banksy is adorable. Am hoping the leisons on his face are peck marks.

Margaret


----------



## Snowbird Sue

Hopefully, we will read about these Horrid people in the newspaper someday. They usually end up getting a taste of their own medicine, one way or another.


----------



## TAWhatley

Banksy is a stunning little pigeon, Cynthia. It almost defies the imagination how anyone could so cruelly take the life of the sibling. Bless you for taking Banksy in. I'll forward to more pictures and a happy ending for this little one!

Terry


----------



## solly

Why are people so cruel.Things like this really get me down.Glad you found him Cynthia-you're an angel


----------



## Maggie-NC

Cynthia, your prompt trip most likely helped save Banksy. He has gorgeous markings. I'm so sorry about its sibling. Could it have been accidentally run over by a car? My brain just can't fathom someone so evil they would stomp on a defenseless bird.


----------



## flitsnowzoom

Banksy is a beauty. Hope everything resolves itself nicely. I'm wondering if someone doing a delivery wasn't able to see the youngsters and that it was an accident  . I find it very hard to believe that someone would do that on purpose.
Regardless, Banksy was saved by some kind soul and with any good luck will be able to grow up to be a fine feral that Mom and Dad would be proud of  .


----------



## mr squeaks

I, too, join in wishing Banksy the best!

He/she looks a little "older" and hopefully, barring canker, etc., will recover quite well in your healing hands, Cynthia!

I also hope that perhaps the sibling died due to an accident...

We will be anxiously waiting for positive updates on Banksy!

With loving healing thoughts, hugs and scritches

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Lovebirds

Just in case you don't know......Banksy is what we call a Blue Grizzle. One of my favorite colors and I seldom breed any that color. I think 2 or 3 in the past 6 years and seeing as how I don't HAVE any grizzles, I don't expect I'll see one this year.


----------



## Charis

What a beautiful little bird. Thank God you were there for the little thing.


----------



## ezemaxima

Great rescue of a beautiful Piji and sad to hear about the nestmate. Is the parent the same color too?


----------



## Feefo

> Could it have been accidentally run over by a car? My brain just can't fathom someone so evil they would stomp on a defenseless bird.


This was a narrow, pedestrianised, cobbled street, it would be hard not to notice the pigeons but what could have happened is that a delivery lorry came down the street and assumed that the pigeons would get out of the way.

I only saw one parent and she was a plain checker.

I still don't know if Banksy has pox or injuries. barry, who spotted him, pointed out that his nest was in the middle of antipigeon spikes, and he could well have injured himself on those.

He is not flying yet, but clever baby has learnt to feed himself, his crop felt like a Beanie Bag this morning!

Cynthia


----------



## Whitefeather

Appreciate the update Cynthia.

Glad to hear Banksy is holding his own.  

Please do keep us updated.

Cindy


----------



## Grimaldy

Hi Cyro51

I have found that street people usually have certain area where they stand for two or three hours begging. If you give them a dollar and tell them to keep their eyes open for anything unusual they see, they will describe the pigeon killers. For some strange reason these characters are becoming more open and common. It is hard to catch them in the act, because they bait the birds in, then act. However they often come by the same location at about the same time and if confronted about what they are doing, don't come back again.


----------



## Feefo

> Banksy is what we call a Blue Grizzle.


Thanks Renee. I think I saw his father today, he was standing next to the nest and was a blue check with a speckled head and white flights.

Grimaldy, I am in a market town in the UK. They seem to have moved the beggars on because I haven't seen one for some time (although that could be because I avoid going into the city if I can help it). The nearest thing to a beggar that we have are the Big Issue sellers, but I don't think there is a pitch near the place where the baby was killed. But thanks for the advice. Most of the Big Issue sellers that I have met have been kind to the pigeons ..I had not thought of paying them to keep an eye open but I will in future. So thanks!

Cynthia


----------



## chlee09

......sad


----------

